# CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Hallo allerseits,

ich teste gerade 18 neue und bewährte Multisockel-CPU-Kühler für die kommende Ausgabe 12/07 (meine Daumen sind schon wund von diesen schrecklichen Pushpins).
Die Auswahl wurde inspiriert durch einen anderen Thread hier im Extreme-Forum; folgende Kühler sind mit Sicherheit dabei und haben teilweise schon ihren Testlauf absolviert:

*Asus Silent Knight 2
Noctua NH-F 12U
OCZ Vanquisher
OCZ Vendetta
PC-World (Thermalright) SI-128 SE
Scythe Kama Cross
Scythe Mugen
Sharkoon Silent Eagle CPU Cooler
Silentmaxx Frostbite Pro
Thermalright HR-01 plus
Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright SI-128 SE
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme
Thermaltake Max Orb
Thermaltake V1
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
Zalman 8700*

Auf diesen hier warte ich noch: 
*Antazone AS-C1000*

Der Coolermaster Sphere und ein Modell von Auras schaffen es leider nicht rechtzeitig - aber die werd' ich mir früher oder später noch vornehmen.  Der nächste Test kommt bestimmt, schließlich stehen diverse neue Modelle großer Hersteller an - aber ich will mal nicht zu viel verraten. 

Ich werde alle Modelle mit 5 bis 12 Volt Lüfterspannung testen. Modelle mit austauschbarem 120er-Lüfter teste ich zusätzlich mit dem bewährten Scythe S-Flex, die lüfterlosen Modelle sowieso. Alle bekommen die gleiche Wärmeleitpaste von Thermalright.

Demnächst poste ich noch Bilder von allen Modellen.
Habt Ihr noch Fragen, Wünsche, Anregungen? 

 - Henner


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ja - bitte Bilder aller Kühler auf die DVD packen 

Und eventuell den IFX-14 nochmal mit diesem Lüfter testen


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Gute Idee! Im Rahmen dieses Artikels wird das wohl nichts mehr, aber ich hole das nach (eventuell online). Auch den Passiv-Betrieb mit diesem Monster werde ich mir dann mal näher ansehen.

Und ja, die Bilder gibt's dann auch auf DVD.


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ok, vielen Dank.

Eventuell (wenns nicht zuviel Arbeit macht) auch andere 14cm Lüfter anbringen, falls ihr noch andere ergattern könnt. Und dann man nen Test machen mit vollster Lüfteraustattung 

Das Monster ist halt was Besonderes, da muss getestet werden, was das Zeug hält


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Hehe, sehe ich auch so  Wie gesagt: Im Rahmen eines Online-Nachtrags werd' ich das wohl machen. Vollbestückung mit drei 140-Millimeter-Lüftern - darauf bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Piy (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

supi, ich freu mich schon auf alle tests ^^   
n neuen cpu-kühler brauch ich aber ersma nich, hab ja zalman 9500, aber 14cm-gehäuselüfter! ich will vorne in 3 cd-blenden einen reinbauen, am besten mit blauem licht. viel leistung, lautstärke egal, vllt findet ihr ja auch was für mich ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Den Nachtrag erstell besser ins Extreme-Forum - passt hier besser hin 

Danke für die Mühen (obwohl, du wirst schließlich dafür bezahlt :p)


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Natürlich ins Extreme-Forum, wohin sonst? 

Ich werde zwar für diese Arbeit bezahlt, aber nicht ausreichend, um mir neue Daumen kaufen zu können. Die fallen langsam ab vom ständigen Pushpins-Gedrücke. Habe ich erwähnt, dass ich dieses Montagesystem hasse? Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Kovsk (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ich hasse es auch, ich habe an meiner Frezzer 7 undglaublich 30 min verbracht, 30 min!!!. Obwohl ich mir vorher nochma nen PCGH Video angeschaut habe, in dem das u.a. auch beschrieben wurde, wei ich ja S775 Kühler net kannte.


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Man kann ja auch theoretisch nicht viel falsch machen - theoretisch. In der Praxis habe ich auch schon mit so manchem Kühler 15-20 Minuten verbracht, weil die Pins nur mit unglaublicher Gewalt und vollem Körpereinsatz einrasten wollten. Das arme Mainboard... Dabei habe ich mir auch regelmäßig diverse Finger an den Kühlrippen oder dem Northbridge-Kühler geschnitten.


----------



## Kovsk (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ja, die wollen manchmal einfach net rein. Und ich hatte extra viel Fun, im Eingebauten Gehäuse, und bei meinem Mobo, ist auchnoch der Stromstecker direkt daneben, also Fingerverkontung mit Garantie+ Schnittverletzungen.


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Naja - Pushpins - soo lang hab ich nciht gebraucht zum Reindrücken. Das Board bog sich wie nix gutes, aber das empfand ich nicht als schlimm. Schlimmer ist bei meinem Freezer das Umknicken der kleinen Plastikführungen.

Aber kann mir egal sein. Bei der übernächsten Kühlermontage wird geschraubt - und zwar nen Heatkiller WaKühler  Vorher kommt aber noch nen neues System, das erstmal mit dem Boxed auskommen muss. Und die Boxed sind nicht soo shclecht


----------



## Piy (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

schlimm bei mir: wenn man zudoll aufs mb gedrückt hat ging das an xDDDD  man musste erst n paar minuten warten, wenn man stromstewcker gezogen hatte....


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Die Boxed-Kühler sind ganz brauchbar, solange man nicht übertakten oder einen echten Silent-Rechner haben will. Und ihre Pushpins sind in der Regel leicht reinzudrücken, genug Platz gibt's dafür auch.
Aber das gilt eben nicht für alle Kühler... Meine Daumen schmerzen immer noch von der Montage des OCZ Vanquisher, obwohl das schon ein paar Stunden her ist. Ich musste mein ganzes Körpergewicht einsetzen, um diese Dinger reinzudrücken. Und das ist nicht wenig!


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



Piy schrieb:


> wenn man zudoll aufs mb gedrückt hat ging das an xDDDD


Hmmm, vorher das Netzteil abschalten...?


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch theoretisch nicht viel falsch machen - theoretisch. In der Praxis habe ich auch schon mit so manchem Kühler 15-20 Minuten verbracht, weil die Pins nur mit unglaublicher Gewalt und vollem Körpereinsatz einrasten wollten. Das arme Mainboard... Dabei habe ich mir auch regelmäßig diverse Finger an den Kühlrippen oder dem Northbridge-Kühler geschnitten.



War wohl ein  GB-DQ6 dabei 
Da funzen die Pushpins mit dem Backplate besonders gut  
btw, ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, das beim Einsatz von diesen Pushpinkühlern das Mainboard nachher so durchgebogen ist, daß die Kühler der Frequenz und Spannungswandler gar nicht mehr aufliegen? Voll sinnvoll:p
Relativiert sich zwar etwas beim Verschrauben des Boards, aber bei so manchen Kupferkonstruktionen hab ich da kein gutes Gefühl....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Es ist ein Asus P5B-E Plus, das ist in der Hinsicht recht gutmütig 
Aber der Kühler auf der Northbridge ist verdammt scharfkantig.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Es ist ein Asus P5B-E Plus, das ist in der Hinsicht recht gutmütig
> Aber der Kühler auf der Northbridge ist verdammt scharfkantig.



Um meinen TT Blueorb unterzubringen, musste ich ein kleines Stück des NB-Kühlerrs entfernen, danach war´s scharfkantig 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Zur Liste:
Thermalright Ultima-90
Nanoxia CX-12 ThreeSixty (sollte in einer Woche in GER sein)
Zerotherm Nirvana NV120  (sollte in einer Woche in GER sein)
OCZ HydroJet 


Wie werden die Temps angegeben? Als Deltawerte? Wenn ja, wie?

Hat euer Kama Cross schon den vernickelten Boden?


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Interessant wäre auch der [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]XIGMATEK AIO-S80DP gewesen.
Der kompakteste allinone CPU-Wasserkühler.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]


----------



## hansi152 (27. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

*freu auf nächste PCGH*

Und die Liste is ja ellenlang
Wenn der Test dan noch einigermaßen geschrieben ist...

Die neue PCG muss ich mir noch holen aber das hol ich morgen nach

Vllt könntet ihr noch ein bisschen die Verfügbarkeit in Österreich beleuchten
ausser PC-Cooling gibts bei uns hier keinen vernünftigen Händler und
nicht einmal der hat das gleiche Sortiment wie in D 

Edit:Is das CS-EL DIABLO von APlus auch dabei?

So ein 330mm-Lüfter(die News mit dem 360mm ist falsch) ist doch sicher hilfreich bei Lukü

Und für Später wenn man auf Wakü umrüsten will die Löcher in der Seite einfach
ein bisschen aufbohren. 
Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Driver (28. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

@Henner

kannst du bitte auf meine PM antworten?


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Zur Liste:
> Thermalright Ultima-90
> Nanoxia CX-12 ThreeSixty (sollte in einer Woche in GER sein)
> Zerotherm Nirvana NV120  (sollte in einer Woche in GER sein)
> ...



Der CX-12 und der NV120 schaffen es leider nicht rechtzeitig. Der Kama Cross hat eine vernickelte Bodenplatte, ja.

Die Temps geben wir als Deltawerte an (absolute CPU-Temperatur minus Lufttemperatur).


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch der [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]XIGMATEK AIO-S80DP gewesen. Der kompakteste allinone CPU-Wasserkühler.  [/FONT]


Ja, den hätte ich gern getestet - aber laut Xigmatek ist er "so gut wie 'End of Life'", also ein Auslaufmodell (nein, mit dem Wasser hat das nichts zu tun ).


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Und die Liste is ja ellenlang
> Wenn der Test dan noch einigermaßen geschrieben ist...


Ich geb' mein Bestes 


> Vllt könntet ihr noch ein bisschen die Verfügbarkeit in Österreich beleuchten


Ihr könnt doch aber problemlos in Deutschland bestellen?


> Edit:Is das CS-EL DIABLO von APlus auch dabei?


Beim Kühlertest?  Wenn Du die Ausgabe 11/07 meinst: Nein, ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



Driver schrieb:


> kannst du bitte auf meine PM antworten?


Schon getan. Um 00:11 darfst Du aber nicht auf sofortige Antwort hoffen


----------



## hansi152 (28. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Ich geb' mein Bestes
> Ihr könnt doch aber problemlos in Deutschland bestellen?



Ja man kann in Ö aus D bestellen aber nicht in allen Shops(z.B. KM-Elektronik), die Versandkosten sind mit ca. 20 auch sehr hoch und meistens auch nur mit Vorkasse. Innerhalb Österreichs kein Prob aber wenn ich in D bestell und es kommt nicht... das wird kompliziert.


PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Beim Kühlertest?  Wenn Du die Ausgabe 11/07 meinst: Nein, ist nicht dabei.



In den PCGH-News stand aber der Test kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe.
Und wie siehts mit dem Thema spieletaugliche LCD-Fernseher aus?

MfG Hansi


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Ja, den hätte ich gern getestet - aber laut Xigmatek ist er "so gut wie 'End of Life'", also ein Auslaufmodell (nein, mit dem Wasser hat das nichts zu tun ).



Wieso das denn? Hatte in diversen Tests doch ganz passabel abgeschnitten, hab auch nix von Problemen gelesen. Hat wohl mit den Verkaufszahlen zu tun, denn von der Konstruktion find ich ihn ganz orginell  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pajaa (29. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ja, bitte, umbedingt den Hydrojet! OCZ muss halten, was sie versprechen.


----------



## DoktorX (29. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Hast du vllt den Mugen schon getestet? Ich wollte am 5.10. meinen neuen PC kaufen (dann ist endlich alles verfügbar), darunter den Scythe Mugen. Und ich weiss nicht, ob der Vormontierte Lüfter so leise ist, wie die S-FLEX sein sollen. Wenn du den schon getestet hast, könntest du mal bitte die Ergebnisse posten?


----------



## y33H@ (29. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ein S-Flex ist besser und leiser als der Mugen Lüfter.
Habe selbst einen Mugen verbaut gestern.

cYa


----------



## patrock84 (29. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



> Der CX-12 und der NV120 schaffen es leider nicht rechtzeitig. Der Kama Cross hat eine vernickelte Bodenplatte, ja.


Zu schade, wann ist denn Artikel-Deadline? Die Ausgabe kommt Anfang-November. Also sollte doch noch mind. 10 Tage Zeit sein 



> Die Temps geben wir als Deltawerte an (absolute CPU-Temperatur minus Lufttemperatur).


Es gibt im Netz, gerade bei Quad-Cores, den Trend zur folgenden Formel:

(Core0-Temp+Core1-Temp+Core2-Temp+Core3-Temp)/4-Raumtemp 

Ansonsten hoffe ich auch einen guten Test! Vielleicht könnt ihr die ganzen Einzelwerte in eine Tabelle (in PDF) auf die DVD packen? Eventuell noch die Produktbilder


----------



## Henner (30. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



DoktorX schrieb:


> Hast du vllt den Mugen schon getestet?


Ja, aber nur die Kühlleistung - nicht die Lautstärke. Das folgt in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## Henner (30. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Zu schade, wann ist denn Artikel-Deadline? Die Ausgabe kommt Anfang-November. Also sollte doch noch mind. 10 Tage Zeit sein
> Es gibt im Netz, gerade bei Quad-Cores, den Trend zur folgenden Formel:
> (Core0-Temp+Core1-Temp+Core2-Temp+Core3-Temp)/4-Raumtemp
> Ansonsten hoffe ich auch einen guten Test! Vielleicht könnt ihr die ganzen Einzelwerte in eine Tabelle (in PDF) auf die DVD packen? Eventuell noch die Produktbilder


Deadline ist Montag. Ich fürchte, dafür kommt der Antazone zu spät (neuer Termin: Donnerstag), und ich werde aus Layout-Gründen die Kandidatenzahl von dann 17 auf 15 senken müssen - mal sehen. Die übrigen Küher würde ich aber später behandeln.
Diese Formel verwende ich auch, also Durchschnittswert der vier Kerntemperaturen minus Raumtemperatur. 
Die Produktbilder wandern auf jeden Fall auf die DVD, bei den Einzelwerten weiß ich's noch nicht. Die sind ja aber auch alle im Heft.


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



> und ich werde aus Layout-Gründen die Kandidatenzahl von dann 17 auf 15 senken müssen


Der Noctua NH-F 12U und der Xigmatek HDT S1283 waren doch schon im Test? 



> Diese Formel verwende ich auch, also Durchschnittswert der vier Kerntemperaturen minus Raumtemperatur.


Dann freue ich mich einen schönen, sachlichen Test lesen zu dürfen


----------



## Henner (30. September 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH-F 12U und der Xigmatek HDT S1283 waren doch schon im Test?


Ja, aber wir haben das Wertungssystem überarbeitet. Diese beiden "Klassiker" sollten daher noch einmal gegen die neue Garde antreten dürfen, da sie nach wie vor sehr gute Leistung liefern.
Entfallen werden nach aktuellem Stand der Max Orb (der beim letzten Test ein wenig enttäuschte) und der OCZ Vanquisher.


----------



## y33H@ (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ich finde es gut, die "Alten" mit zu testen und "Schrott" wie den Max Orb weg zu lassen 
Freue mich auch aufs Heft, zu dumm, aktuell fehlt die Kohle fürs Abo *nerv*

cYa


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Gute Nachrichten: Antazone und Zerotherm sind doch noch rechtzeitig eingetroffen  Jetzt sind's wieder 18 Kühler.


----------



## patrock84 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



> Zerotherm sind doch noch rechtzeitig eingetroffen


Welcher von Zerotherm? Der Nirvana?  - Gut, er hat einen festen Lüfter, dennoch ein interessanter Kühler, wie ich finde.


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Nein, den gibt es leider noch nicht... Es ist "nur" der BTF92.


----------



## water_spirit (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ein Test vom Zalman 9700 LED wär auch schön


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Den Zalman CNPS 9700 LED hatten wir schon in Ausgabe 3/07


----------



## Nelson (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ich wär ja für meinen  bitte net lachen  :

Zalman CNPS7000A  (mit aufsatz für S775 ^^) hey dses ding geht ab wie drecksau 

mit was für nem prozi haste denn getestet?


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Der 7000A ist bei mir auch noch im Einsatz - im HTPC. Wenn auch ohne Original-Lüfter 
Die Tests führe ich mit einem QX6700 bei Standardspannung durch.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Tut's euer gutes altes Sone-Messgerät eigentlich noch, oder habt ihr das "alte" (NG... oder sowas) bereits gegen ein "besseres" eingetauscht? Verläuft die Messung immer noch penibelst 1 Meter Abstand vom Messobjekt im Schallraum?


----------



## Nelson (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der 7000A ist bei mir auch noch im Einsatz - im HTPC. Wenn auch ohne Original-Lüfter
> Die Tests führe ich mit einem QX6700 bei Standardspannung durch.


Boa haste da  nen leiseren/effizienteren weil der orginal lüfter is mir auch zu laut ( bei 5V) den hört mer da sogar noch   wär echt geil


----------



## water_spirit (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Den Zalman CNPS 9700 LED hatten wir schon in Ausgabe 3/07


Ach schade, die hab ich leider nicht gelesen. Könntest ja mal vielleicht die Ergebnisse schreiben.


----------



## Henner (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Tut's euer gutes altes Sone-Messgerät eigentlich noch, oder habt ihr das "alte" (NG... oder sowas) bereits gegen ein "besseres" eingetauscht? Verläuft die Messung immer noch penibelst 1 Meter Abstand vom Messobjekt im Schallraum?


Es ist immer noch das gleiche, die Messbedingungen haben sich nicht geändert - sie sind bewährt. Oder gibt's Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Henner (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



Nelson schrieb:


> Boa haste da  nen leiseren/effizienteren weil der orginal lüfter is mir auch zu laut ( bei 5V) den hört mer da sogar noch


Genau das hat mich auch gestört  Ich hatte den Lüfter zunächst entkoppelt und dann (als das nicht reichte) ganz entfernt, um per Bastellösung einen 120-Millimeter-Lüfter draufzuschnallen. Mittlerweile ist er aber wieder im Originalzustand im Server, da stört die Lautstärke nicht


----------



## Henner (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



water_spirit schrieb:


> Ach schade, die hab ich leider nicht gelesen. Könntest ja mal vielleicht die Ergebnisse schreiben.


Er hat sehr gute Kühlleistung geliefert, war aber recht laut.


----------



## TALON-ONE (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Interessant wäre ein Vergleich zwischen den "liegenden" Kühlern wie der sg. "Schrott" MaxOrb und den "stehenden" wie Zalman o. Scythe etc. Welche kühlen wohl die Umgebung, sprich Spannungs- u. Frequenzwandler, RAM etc besser mit ? Thermobilder nicht vergessen ! 



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, die "Alten" mit zu testen und "Schrott" wie den Max Orb weg zu lassen
> Freue mich auch aufs Heft, zu dumm, aktuell fehlt die Kohle fürs Abo *nerv*
> 
> cYa







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



> Interessant wäre ein Vergleich zwischen den "liegenden" Kühlern wie der sg. "Schrott" MaxOrb und den "stehenden" wie Zalman o. Scythe etc. Welche kühlen wohl die Umgebung, sprich Spannungs- u. Frequenzwandler, RAM etc besser mit ? Thermobilder nicht vergessen !



Der Vergleich hinkt sowieso, da PCGH mit einem offenem System testen, so können Tower-Kühler ala Scythe Mugen nicht ihren Vorteil der Luftstromoptimierung ausnutzen. Oder anderes gesagt, die Non-Tower-Kühler / Blown-Down-Kühler sind unverhältnismäßig gut.


----------



## Henner (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt sowieso, da PCGH mit einem offenem System testen, so können Tower-Kühler ala Scythe Mugen nicht ihren Vorteil der Luftstromoptimierung ausnutzen. Oder anderes gesagt, die Non-Tower-Kühler / Blown-Down-Kühler sind unverhältnismäßig gut.


Tatsächlich bekommt der offene Aufbau den Vertikalkühlern nicht gut: Es fehlt der Luftstrom, der die Luft abtransportiert. Den besorgen die Towerkühler selbst. Entsprechend schneiden die Vertikalmodelle auf unserem offenen Teststand etwas schlechter ab.


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



> Tatsächlich bekommt der offene Aufbau den Vertikalkühlern nicht gut: Es fehlt der Luftstrom, der die Luft abtransportiert. Den besorgen die Towerkühler selbst. Entsprechend schneiden die Vertikalmodelle auf unserem offenen Teststand etwas schlechter ab.


Das wäre genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich meinte 

Auf einer größeren Hardwareseite ist der Thermalright S128-SE gleich auf mit Scythe Infinity/Mugen, S1283 und Ultra-120 Extreme...

Das bestätigt aber nicht meine Ergebnisse im Gehäuse..


----------



## Henner (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Wie testet diese Seite denn? Offen oder geschlossen? Und welche Ergebnisse erreichst Du im Gehäuse?


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

http://hartware.de/review_742_7.html -> coolhard testet offen.

Ich werde es in einem kleineren Test veröffentlichen  -> Warte noch auf ein Nanoxia-Paket..


----------



## Henner (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> http://hartware.de/review_742_7.html -> coolhard testet offen.


Diese Ergebnisse entsprechen meinen Erfahrungen: Beim offenen Aufbau ist der Vertikalkühler unterlegen. Die Luft um ihn herum steht, die Heißluft wird nicht abtransportiert. Natürlich ist ein direkter Systemvergleich schwierig, aber der SI-128 SE ist sicher einer der besten Vertikalkühler, und er ist hier den Turmkühlern unterlegen.


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Natürlich ist der SI128-SE ein Top-Kühler, keine Frage! Aber, dass er beim Silent-Setup ab den Tower-Kühlern so dicht auf den Fersen ist, verwunder mich, gemessen an dem sehr engen Lamellenabstand. Das kann auch nicht am Lamellen-Design ala Hight-Riser liegen.

Weiter unten (NON-Silent Setup) in den Charts sieht man auch, dass der SI128-SE nur vom IFX-14 auf die Plätze gewiesen wird.

Wenn du mir aber noch bestätigst, dass der Frostbite Pro mind. 4K hinter dem SI128-SE ist, bin ich wieder glücklich


----------



## Henner (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Weiter unten (NON-Silent Setup) in den Charts sieht man auch, dass der SI128-SE nur vom IFX-14 auf die Plätze gewiesen wird.
> Wenn du mir aber noch bestätigst, dass der Frostbite Pro mind. 4K hinter dem SI128-SE ist, bin ich wieder glücklich


Sorry, ich kann beides nicht bestätigen  Bei mir sind's 2,2 K bei 7 Volt, wenn beiden den gleichen Lüfter bekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ist der CoolerMaster, für den ihr hier im FOrum fleißig werbung macht, nicht dabei?


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Der GeminII wurde bereits getestet, mit ernüchternden Ergebnis..


----------



## Henner (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Von Coolermaster ist diesmal nix dabei, nein.


----------



## Henner (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Der GeminII wurde bereits getestet, mit ernüchternden Ergebnis..


Genau. Ich würde aber gern noch mal ein zweites Exemplar mit stärkeren Lüftern testen.


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

DELTAs oder wie?


----------



## Mad (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Beschreibt ihr denn dann auch die Neuerungen der 2ten Generation von Lüftern? z.B.: SilentKnight1 bzw. SilentKnight2... Was soll denn da der Unterschied sein? Vom CoolerMaster HyperTX gibt´s ja auch schon eine überarbeitete Version...


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> DELTAs oder wie?


Nicht nur Delta hat üble Lüfter im Angebot...

PS: der übelste Lüfter den ich je besessen hab, ist ein 60x38mm Intel Box Lüfter, max. 10krpm, 12V 1A, Sanyo Denki...


Hab hier btw noch 3 120mm Lüfter von Sunon mit Metallrahmen aus 'nem Alpha, will die jemand?


----------



## Eiche (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

wie schaut es mit dem "Scythe Andy Samurai Master" der soll ganz guten Durchzug haben!


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Schlechter als ein Thermalright SI-128 SE, der getestet wird.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch das gleiche, die Messbedingungen haben sich nicht geändert - sie sind bewährt. Oder gibt's Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Beruhigt mich etwas. Ich war schon beim Gedankengang, dass es eine Methode gäbe, die die Tests noch flotter von statten gehen lässt - eure bzw. deine Finger werden in Zukunft bestimmt weiterhin nicht verschont werden.


----------



## jign (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ihr habt nicht zufällig mal den silentknight 1 getestet und könnt somit den Grad der Verbesserung abschätzen oder ?


----------



## Henner (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



Mad schrieb:


> Beschreibt ihr denn dann auch die Neuerungen der 2ten Generation von Lüftern? z.B.: SilentKnight1 bzw. SilentKnight2... Was soll denn da der Unterschied sein? Vom CoolerMaster HyperTX gibt´s ja auch schon eine überarbeitete Version...


Der Silent Knight 2 hat eine etwas größere Kühlfläche, zu sehen ist aber praktisch kein Unterschied.
Den Hyper TX 2 hätte ich auch gern aufgenommen, er ist aber bislang nicht eingetroffen - wird nachgeholt.


----------



## Henner (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



jign schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht zufällig mal den silentknight 1 getestet und könnt somit den Grad der Verbesserung abschätzen oder ?


Getestet haben wir ihn, leider sind die Ergebnisse nicht direkt mit denen des SK2 vergleichbar, weil wir das Test- und Wertungssystem etwas überarbeitet haben. Der SK2 ist aber definitiv nicht schlechter als der SK1


----------



## water_spirit (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

@PCGH_Henner

Könntest du mir vielleicht eine Wärmeleitpaste empfehlen ? Wär nett


----------



## patrock84 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*


 Coollaboratory Liquid Pro // Metal Pad | Geizhals-Link
 Thermalright Chill Factor | Google-Link
 Arctic Silver 5 | Geizhals-Link
 Arctic Silver Ceramique | Geizhals-Link


----------



## Henner (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Nochmal zum Thema Lüfter. Hat PCGH schon mal mit dem Yate Loon D12SL-12 getestet? 
Ich werde nach und nach bei mir die teuren Päpste GLL mit diesem billigen Lüfter ersetzen und dort wo ich sie bereits eingebaut hab, bin ich von der Leistungsfähigkeit überzeugt, die ich übrigens genauso hoch einschätze wie bei den GLL Päpsten. 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1731_120mm-Yate-Loon-D12SL-12-mit-Stecker.html


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


Doch:
Arctic Cooling MX2


----------



## Henner (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



kmf schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Lüfter. Hat PCGH schon mal mit dem Yate Loon D12SL-12 getestet?


Wir haben einige S12SL hier, aber "richtig" getestet haben wir sie bislang nicht. Das folgt beim nächsten Lüfter-Roundup.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

MX-2 ist wirklich ne gute Paste. Sie ist ja auch an jedem Freezer unten dran gepantscht und besser als die Zalman-Paste.


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Wir haben einige S12SL hier, aber "richtig" getestet haben wir sie bislang nicht. Das folgt beim nächsten Lüfter-Roundup.


Umbedingt nachholen und gleich die Frage: klackert bei Euch einer?


----------



## patrock84 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Also ich habe aus der letzten Sammelbestellung 12 Stück D12SL und davon waren 4 schleifend. Von meinen ingesamt 17 Stück hatte noch nie einer geklackert, weswegen ich mittrauisch bin, ob die überhaupt Kugellager haben. Denn einige sind ungewöhnlich leise bei 3-4V, was auch eher für ein Gleitlager spricht.


----------



## split (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Hab heute nen Zalman *CNPS7500-CU LED* bei mir eingebaut, zuerst ratterte er stark, das hab ich aber beseitigt, indem ich die schrauben für die Kühlerbefestigung angezogen hab.
Bei 12V ist dieses Teil fast unerträglich laut, aber wenn man den bisschen drosselt, is die Kühlleistung immernoch sehr gut, im Vergleich zu nem Standard AMD-Kühler.
Hab mir den Kühler nur wegen der Bauhöhe und des "geringen" Preises (33) geholt.
Flache und relativ leise Kühler für den Sockel AM2 gibt es nämlich nur sehr wenige.


----------



## Josha (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Ich würde sag das alle Kühler auf ihre Leistung getestet werden Sprich:
-Alle Kühler mit gleichem Lüfter testen(ausgenommen Lüftergröße)
-gleiche WLP
-Ein Test mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern

MFG
JS


----------



## marklulli (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Genau. Ich würde aber gern noch mal ein zweites Exemplar mit stärkeren Lüftern testen.



Das wäre super für einen zweiten Test möchte mir einen zulegen
*Coolermaster Gemin2*(32.-)
+2x120x120x25 *Thermaltake Silent Cat Fan*(je 11.-)
laut Beschreibung:
*+1600rpm
+104,5m³h
+und nur 16dBa
zum OC sicher nicht schlecht oder
Mfg
Marklulli
*


----------



## Schweiki (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Hmmm, vorher das Netzteil abschalten...?




Diesen Tipp kann ich nur bestätigen!!!  

Ihr glaubt ja gar nich was das für ein Gefühl ist, wenn auf einmal die Diagnose-LED auf dem Board aufleuchtet wenn man darauf rumschraubt und der Lüfter kurz anläuft...*scared*:oink:


----------



## Beoras (5. November 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich aus, testet ihr wirklich den OCZ Hydrojet???
Weil du weder ja noch nein gesagt hast, Henner 
Würde ich wirklich gerne wissen, denn der Kühler ist der Grund für viele (erfolglose) Stunden der Suche nach Vergleichen...
Mich würde vor allem interessieren ob er rein WVL-Abtransport-technisch das hält was von OCZ versprochen wurde (400W).
Imrahil


----------



## patrock84 (5. November 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

Nein, haben sie nicht.

Er kommt noch 2007, soviel ist gesagt.


----------



## Henner (6. November 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühlertest für PCGH 12/07*

So isses


----------

